# guess I'm getting two new birds Tuesday



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Sadly my Milly gave out her her first crow or at least an attempt to crow. Loud enough to wake us up! So my Milly is Billy I really should have suspected as much from the swept back top do on his head. But I thought maybe she's growing into her hair? But I've heard young roosters crow and I'm pretty certain that's what he did! I called the breeder and he's sending a replacement bird and I'll ship Milly, I mean Billy, back to the breeder. I don't mind paying the shipping for him to get a good home! Glad I found out early rather than later. My chicks are so attached to him it's going to be tough! I'm very sad....


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Happens to the best of us. I got a bonus "mystery chicken" when I ordered my day old pullets... I thought it acted rather... well.... rooster-like when it was only a few weeks old but I showed photos and people thought it was a hen so I swallowed my gut feeling, named him Fredo and got pretty attached. He started crowing at six months, LOUD, and constantly. I live in a neighborhood... he had to go. He found a nice flock to stud for on a nearby farm. Its sad but it happens. :/ I do have Serama roosters... they're quiet enough to keep inside so the neighbors don't hear. I'm thrilled I was able to "cheat" in such a way. Good luck with your new girl!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks so much! Just Hope my new "girl" is in fact a GIRL! Yes I also live in a neighborhood sadly and no way no how am I getting away with a cockerel!! In all honesty they probably would go crazy knowing I had chickens period. I'm really lucky my neighbor to my right where the run is absolutely loves chickens!! He's the ONLY one knows I have them. I asked him first if they would bother him and he said heavens NO!! But my other neighbors probably aren't that wonderful. Yes he surprised us alright! My husband said what sounds like a puppy? Hahaha, I knew right away what sounded like a "puppy" I had to make the call to the breeder this morning and I'm pretty sad about it. But at least he will have a chance to get a nice home! Somewhere he can crow all day long! Just hope my lucks better with the new birds. Tuesday he's going, and new birds are arriving. Well, hopefully I'll catch a break! Thanks for the reply, it's nice to hear others experience with the same issue! I also had subtle clues like his hair, his waddles, and some rooster like behaviors but I just thought nawwwww, it's just in my head. But I guess our guts feelings are right a lot of times.


----------

